# Meaford Service Reservoir - Jan 2014



## PaulPowers (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't find any history on the place 

Driving along the A51 towards Meaford near Stone and you can't really miss it

Not much to say about it really so on with the pics














And inside the reservoir


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice one, interesting structure. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## King Al (Jan 3, 2014)

Interesting tank that, great pics as always Paul


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks WW 2 or militray built?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 10, 2014)

A lot of the service reservoirs look like this inside, the only difference is the valves at the front


----------

